# How many here are on thyroid meds?



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Just a theory.
It seems almost everyone I know, including myself, take thyroid meds.
Why?

I wonder if it isn't related to to get zapped with x-rays at the dentist when we were young.

Are you on them?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

My late first wife was on them. For her it was the result of being on prednisone which is a steroid.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

It's a family thing with me. Lots of my older relatives had surgery for goiters or simply had an inefficient thyroid. My thyroid was removed several years ago because it was easier to remove it than deal with both Hashimoto's and Graves. 

I'm currently taking NP Thyroid, which I really like; however, Acella has significantly raised the price so I'll be switching to a more affordable Nature-Throid produced by RCL labs. I only take dessicated thyroid meds. 

I try to keep at least one year's worth of thyroid meds on hand at all times, preferably longer depending on expiration date of the product, not necessarily the date on the package. When I fill a prescription for my thyroid meds, I ask the pharmacy to keep my meds in the unopened original manufacturer's container and flag the prescription label. I know the meds come in packages of 100 so I have my doctor write the prescription for that amount.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Nope not on them. I only know one person taking anything for thyroids and she had thyroid cancer.


----------

